
Why did these YouTubers give away their son? - Firebrand
https://www.thecut.com/2020/08/youtube-myka-james-stauffer-huxley-adoption.html
======
uberman
Why not use a title closer to the article in question?

" _Un-Adopted_ : Influencers shared every step of their parenting journey,
except last".

The article is a tragic story of a family that adopted a special needs child
from out of country and the hidden nightmare of being (despite their best
intentions) unprepared/unable to deal with the results. Fortunately for the
child in question, they have now been placed with a family that has a parent
with the proper medical training and I am assuming no other children. The
other thing in play here is our society's perverse desire to produce and
consume "reality porn".

